
Why Are So Many More Men Dying from Coronavirus? - Reedx
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/02/opinion/coronavirus-men-women.html
======
morninglight
After many years, our family will no longer support our Public Radio station.
We tend to be aligned with the issues that NPR supports, but they are now
attempting to politicize a public health issue by refusing to broadcast the
daily Whitehouse Press briefings. That is intolerable. We are in the midst of
a global pandemic that endangers every American.

Public Radio should be required to broadcast the ENTIRE LIVE Corona Virus
Press Briefings including the question and answer period. This is an
EMERGENCY! If Public Radio cannot support the government, why do they recieve
any government funding? This is seriously messed up.

If Public Radio wants to digest these briefings and then present them in a
curated context, that's fine and I would appreciate it. But I am tired of
being forced to go out to my car to listen to the local rightwing AM radio
station.

~~~
iron0013
But it sounds like you want NPR to be forced to be a right wing radio station?

~~~
Fjolsvith
No, it sounds like they are voting with their pocketbook. Let NPR do what they
want, I say.

